# 1999 beetle gls 2.0 , this vaccum hose!?



## Edens (Jul 25, 2014)

I found a loose vacuum hose ,anyone knows where it might go and what sensor it is connected to !? I'll post some pics , hopefully one of y'all can tell me where it goes , also could that be why it's running bad!? Cruise control also does not work and the abs light stays on. The car only has 120,000 miles. It has a rough idle when starting up also.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/38tm1jlbtmtwg2g/IMG_1929[1].JPG

http://www.mediafire.com/view/680z4ft25dbsf37/IMG_1930[1].JPG

http://www.mediafire.com/view/sddpfeyk0dc959d/IMG_1931[1].JPG

http://www.mediafire.com/view/37319upcg1b67fd/IMG_1932[1].JPG


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

I would get the car scanned for trouble codes and post the code up here; we will do our best to help. I would also consider getting a Volkswagen Scan tool/code reader; check Amazon.com for the Vgate VS450 for around $50. Once you have the scanner you can read your own codes and don't have to pay other people to do it for you. The vw specific codes; will help you diagnose your car, in an intelligent way.

Based upon your pictures; it looks to be the (in the diagram): 

#7 secondary air injection solenoid valve N112 

http://workshop-manuals.com/volkswa...njection_system_component_locations_overview/

There are two (2) hoses; connected to this valve, I'm not seeing any hoses that are not connected. Do you have any pictures of the disconnected hose?

Here is a vacuum hose routing diagram for the 2.0L; it should be on your car, if it is still there: (in the diagram they are calling the secondary air injection solenoid valve N112; a "air control valve"): 

http://newbeetle.org/forums/2-0-liter-gas/46100-vacuum-hose-diagram-needed.html

After you get your hose situation handled; if you are still having a rough idle, scan the car for codes and post them up here. 

You might consider; cleaning and adapting, your throttle body, many have carbon/dirty throttle bodies and cleaning/adapting them, has cured a rough idle condition.


----------

